# Meta AM V4.2 Essential - Anpassung Größe und Optimierung Gewicht



## EddyLeopold (19. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich vor kurzem zum Wechsel von einem Spectral AL 7.0 aus 2016 in Rahmengröße L zu einem Meta V4.2 in M hinreißen lassen.. 

(180 cm groß und Schrittlänge 83cm) Sicherlich wäre das Meta in L noch besser für mich geeignet gewesen, hab das Meta in M gebraucht gekauft und dachte ich gebe ihm eine Chance. Die ersten Touren waren bisher auch super. Und da man ja eh keinen Vergleich zum L hat ..  

Beim Spectral saß ich gefühlt immer zu gestreckt und mir fehlte etwas das verspielte und agile. Außerdem war der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg da.

Nun möchte ich das Meta gern noch etwas für mich anpassen. Denkt ihr es macht Sinn auf einen Renthal Riser 40mm hochzugehen?
Wie würde sich das Feeling da für mich ändern?

Im Moment habe ich noch das Standard Setting mit Ride Alpha 780mm / 50mm Vorbau, Rise meine ich 30 mm? 

Sattel noch etwas nach hinten?! Vorbau auf 60 mm hoch oder lieber bei 50mm bleiben?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (13. Dezember 2020)

Also ein längerer Vorbau bringt nix, das fahrgefühl wird nur unangenehmer. Da is der höhere Lenker vieleicht schon eher was.
Ich fahre das Meta V4.2 in L mit nem 30mm vorbau und nen 30mm rise beim Lenker bei einer grösse von 183cm.. und das bike fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

